# ligne verticale sur écran



## dakar (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, je n'ai pas trouvé de résultat après recherche sur le même problème, (sauf quelqu'un qui a un Intel mais ce n'est pas mon cas) donc je vous l'expose :

J'ai un Imac  PPC G5 depuis 4 ans qui a toujours bien marché, avec OS X.4.11. Depuis ce matin, il s'allume avec une petite ligne verticale bleue  sur toute la hauteur de l'écran. J'ai redémarré, elle y reste après. Tout le reste fonctionne bien, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire pour que mon écran s'affiche sans cette ligne.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...
merci


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2011)

dakar a dit:


> Bonjour, je n'ai pas trouvé de résultat après recherche sur le même problème, (sauf quelqu'un qui a un Intel mais ce n'est pas mon cas) donc je vous l'expose :
> 
> J'ai un Imac  PPC G5 depuis 4 ans qui a toujours bien marché, avec OS X.4.11. Depuis ce matin, il s'allume avec une petite ligne verticale bleue  sur toute la hauteur de l'écran. J'ai redémarré, elle y reste après. Tout le reste fonctionne bien, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire pour que mon écran s'affiche sans cette ligne.
> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...
> merci



Bonjour,
Malheureusement je pense que ta dalle est morte.
La ligne est elle visible sur une capture d'écran ?


----------



## dakar (17 Janvier 2011)

oui...ça reste..
voilà ce que je trouve sur Console et Système Library :


----------



## dakar (17 Janvier 2011)

non, erreur , la ligne n'apparait pas dans une capture d'écran


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2011)

dakar a dit:


> oui...ça reste..


C'est pas mieux. :mouais:
Si la ligne reste sur une capture d'écran, ce n'est pas la dalle mais la CG, la capture est "prise" à partir la mémoire vidéo.
Vérifie en branchant un second moniteur en recopie vidéo sur ton Mac. 
Si la ligne est visible sur second moniteur ça confirmera un problème sur la CG.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h50 ----------




dakar a dit:


> non, erreur , la ligne n'apparait pas dans une capture d'écran



Bon, alors c'est la dalle.


----------



## dakar (17 Janvier 2011)

oui, je crois aussi , parce que j'ai tout débranché dans les ports et redémarré, et elle est encore là...
Donc, quoi faire ???? 

je suppose que je dois subir ça sur mon écran, jusqu'à ce que je change de Mac.... ou alors, si je branche un autre écran sur l'actuel, ça ne se passera pas sur le nouveau,  à ton avis ???


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2011)

dakar a dit:


> oui, je crois aussi , parce que j'ai tout débranché dans les ports et redémarré, et elle est encore là...
> Donc, quoi faire ????
> 
> je suppose que je dois subir ça sur mon écran, jusqu'à ce que je change de Mac.... ou alors, si je branche un autre écran sur l'actuel, ça ne se passera pas sur le nouveau,  à ton avis ???


Si tu branches un écran externe (recopie vidéo), en principe la ligne de devrait pas être visible.
Mais c'est un_ classique_, et Apple à souvent changé les dalles défectueuses et à même été condamné.
Il faut que je retrouve les liens, depuis 2008 c'est plus difficile mais ça arrive encore. 
D'ailleurs c'est une question en rapport direct avec la question sur le SAV que je pose ici ====> http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...r-la-garantie-apple-543942-7.html#post7590742

PS Quel est le début de ton n° de série ?


----------



## dakar (17 Janvier 2011)

merci de ta réponse. 
Mais la garantie ne marche  plus pour un Imac acheté en décembre 2005, tu  ne crois pas ?
le début est : W8548...

Si c'est la dalle, je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire...à part racheter un IMac neuf, c'est peut-être la meilleure solution ! 

Jusqu'à présent mon Imac a marché  normalement, encore que...depuis quelque temps,  il a un comportement bizarre...J'ai d'ailleurs  demandé de l'aide sur le forum, car il affichait n'importe quoi dans les adresses de liens Internet que j'avais enregistré pour y retourner. Personne n'a trouvé la raison.

je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi tout à coup cette ligne est apparue...hier quand je l'ai éteint, tout était normal.
Tu dois avoir raison, la dalle est détraquée !...mais c'est râlant de voir tout à coup ça arriver... !


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2011)

dakar a dit:


> merci de ta réponse.
> Mais la garantie ne marche  plus pour un Imac acheté en décembre 2005, tu  ne crois pas ?
> le début est : *W8548*...


Bingo, tu es malheureusement dans la série à problème. Pas moins de 13 numéros qui commencent par 854 dans la liste ( voir plus bas)


dakar a dit:


> Si c'est la dalle, je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire...à part racheter un IMac neuf, c'est peut-être la meilleure solution !


Non tente ta chance avec le SAV Apple. 
Reste ferme, dit leur que:
- Tu as sous les yeux des listes de N° série iMac qui donne ta machine comme faisant partie des Mac à problèmes.
- Qu'Apple à déjà été condamné pour ça, que tu as le jugement sous les yeux que le mieux et le plus rapide pour  tous serait que ça se passe à l'amiable, mais que tu iras plus moins s'il le faut.
Le seul point reste la question que je pose dans mon précédent poste ===> http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...r-la-garantie-apple-543942-7.html#post7590742


dakar a dit:


> je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi tout à coup cette ligne est apparue...hier quand je l'ai éteint, tout était normal.
> Tu dois avoir raison, la dalle est détraquée !...mais c'est râlant de voir tout à coup ça arriver... !


C'est un problème récurant  pour cette série.

J'ai retrouvé les liens:
 Lire (tout) à partir de ce message ====> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=227501&st=450
 Les conclusions et le jugement ====> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=269549


----------



## dakar (26 Janvier 2011)

bon, une révision par NOVAMAC  m'indique que c'est bien la dalle.... merci pour votre aide...
tout s'use, même un iMac !


----------



## monstrinfo (8 Février 2011)

bonsoir.
j'ai aussi un imac ppc G5 qui a des problemes d'affichage. pour c plus qu'une ligne, ce sont plusieurs lignes colorees verticales, et avec parfois l'image qui se dedouble.
lorsque je reboote le imac, ça marche un moment, et recommence apres.
J'ai tente de le booter sur un live cd ubuntu, et la,curieusement, j'ai n'ai pas constate de defaut d'affichage.
Alors qu'ne bootant sur le DVD mac OsX, ça le fait la plupart du temps?
est ce le meme probleme?
Et si oui, comment brancher un ecran externe pour lever le doute sur la dalle? il n'ya pas de sortie VGA ou DVi sur ce mac. juste le miniport.
meric pour votre aide.
bonne soiree


----------

